# So I am an Example to others.....



## Raslin (21/2/15)

So a few months back I went to the Doc with my wife, while she was getting the 20 questions, she mentions that we vape.

So we have a discussion on the pros and cons. The fact that I picked up a twisp and quit the stinkies from day one. End of discussion. 

Today she drags me back to get her repeat script. While chatting he as if I am still stinky free and vaping. Of course I say yes.

He then tells me he has been using me as an example of how ecigs can help you kick the habit. 

How cool is that....

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## zadiac (21/2/15)

Very cool. It's a good example


----------



## Silver (21/2/15)

So cool @Raslin 

Your doc sounds like a great doc!


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (21/2/15)

That is awesome!!!


----------



## Raslin (21/2/15)

Thankz Guys. Yes he is, young, and quite open minded.


----------



## shaunnadan (22/2/15)

That is awesome ! 

Salute to you and your doc !


----------

